# Winter sailing from Annapolis to St. Martin - Follow "Zanshin"



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Today "Zanshin" was sailed for the first time since she was dismasted during Hurricane Irma in the BVI. It was a fun sail (but really cold) and the rig is now perfectly tuned for the passage south. I plan on using a good weather window tomorrow to depart and will head towards Bermuda while doing as much southerly course as I can. Once I hit the right longitude I'm heading south towards St. Martin.

For those interested in the passage progress, I did get a SPOT tracker and you can follow the passage at SPOT and spotwalla tracking 
The first 2 days are going to be really cold but then I'll be across the Gulf Stream and in warmer waters!

Maybe, if I'm lucky, this thread will be fun to read once I have internet connectivity in St. Martin (assuming I make it) upon arrival. I've got the SSB set up, am getting GRIBs sent to me regularly via the PACTOR modem and have Chris Parker giving me advice on the way - so what can go wrong? I just finished provisioning the boat. I spent more on booze and steaks than on real provisions  A couple of granola bars, apples, bananas and cans of soup will tide me over...

p.s. If you see a RED mark, then my user-id on Sailnet has become available and I won't be posting anymore. But whatever happens, I've lived a full and wonderful life


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Fair winds and following seas... Looking forward to read about your passage. 

Pay attention....

and remember.... it's never too late to f*ck up!


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Have a safe, warm trip. The tracker will be fun to follow.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks like a pretty snotty trip down the Bay if your doing an overnight on Saturday.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm looking forward to it. Fair winds.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Booze and steaks ARE real provisions!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm amazed how much warmer it is over the other side of the gulf stream. And happier too. The weather is far less volitile


----------



## Morild (Mar 31, 2013)

Congrats with being masted, and have a nice trip.
I enjoyed the last thread, so I have high expectations 😁


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Safe passage, Zan. Mind boggling how you do this, solo. When you get back to wifi, I'd be interested to hear about your experience at Jabins and how the refit holds up.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

And....... He's Off!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I have departed. All is doing well, I got help to get the SSB and Pactor modem sorted out and am now motoring straight downwind in the Chesapeake and there is a stiff breeze and a surprising swell and I am slamming occasionally. All system are working, but I think that the turbocharger isn't kicking in and will have to wait until tomorrow morning (when the engine has cooled down) to check that out before doing the passage. Weather is still looking good for a Sunday departure from the mouth of the bay.

https://spotwalla.com/tripViewer.php?id=215585e15d14e9ebd7&hoursPast=0&showAll=yes


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The shaft between the compressor and turbine can dry out, when they sit for a long period. Especially sticky in colder temps. By now, the engine should be pumping oil through, otherwise, I would have suggested manually adding oil at the supply end. You may only need to pull the air cleaner and reach in to manually turn the compressor and give it a few spins. 

I real kludge would be to tap the housing with a hammer, while the engine is running. This is NOT advised, but did get me out of a pinch once, on my first day off the dock. If the turbo is not kicking in, you should be getting black smoke at higher rpms.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I'll see if I can move the turbo blades tomorrow morning, I've taken the turbocharger apart before on this engine. It isn't a show-stopper for me, since I plan on sailing rather than motoring this trip. It was nasty today, 20+ knots true all day right on the nose and it sucked all the warmth out of me. I'm tucked into Solomon's Island now and depart tomorrow morning for the run between the fronts to St. Martin.

The decks are all still wet with spray from today's trip down the Chesapeake. I spoke with U.S. CBP just now and my sector (Maryland) doesn't work the weekend so I will have to call in tomorrow when in Virginia to clear out of the USA. I still hope Mark hasn't let me down regarding the paperwork or lack thereof...


----------



## Telesail (Dec 28, 2011)

If you check into a French island, you certainly are ok without the US check out paper ($19 in exact change from CBP). Going to Bermuda or Antigua, theoretically you need it but you could probably talk your way out of it - Jolly Harbour more chance than in English Harbour. But your St Martin plan should be absolutely fine. Of course, the ultimate fall back is to check into St Barts (the equivalent of the reset button in the Caribbean)

Fair winds etc. Look forward to see you down here.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The trip down the Chesapeake wasn't fun with 25 knots true wind and over 30 apparent on the nose. Thankfully the cockpit is pretty dry but I got a lot of bigger waves (who would guess that the relatively short fetch could generate that). I went relatively slowly due to the turbocharger, which I'll look at next. I also have an issue with the inverter which might mean that I won't have AC power. I might miss the PC but my galley is electric and that would mean the only heat source for cooking would be the BBQ and that would suck. I have a second inverter, but since the refit that seems to be no longer powered! I'll look into all that this morning and then head either to a marina in Hampton or the Atlantic.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Sounds like you need to repair some things before heading into the Atlantic. 

As far as wave size and fetch.... the LIS is 100 miles long and when the wind blows down it from either end for a few days with winds in 20+ strength you will see some quite steep waves as high as 8 feet. If you had analogous conditions the wave heights you report do not sound abnormal.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like a couple of normal shakedown items. I'm sure you'll get them squared away. Both were presumably working fine, on your trip down in the Fall. 

You don't need me to tell you this, but don't let the front window impact your judgement. You'll have more issues offshore, hopefully not significant. I wouldn't start the trip without the ability to make hot food.

Hopefully, you find a simple stuck turbo and you're good to go there. Curious what symptoms you were having that made you think this was the problem? Could be stuck wastegate too, if your turbo has one. If you thought the turbo wasn't engaging well (technically our small diesel turbo are always working), the wastegate may be stuck open. That's better than stuck closed.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hope the rest of the trip is relatively uneventuful. Take care


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Another random thought, as I believe I recall from the Fall thread that Zan has a marinized volkswagen motor (that may be close but not quite right) that had electric injection, etc. I wonder if the waste gate is electrically actuated, like it would be in a car (more common to have the gate pneumatically actuated by pressure off the turbo itself). That could cause an open gate fault and reduce turbo power.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Could the turbo be from shaken up fuel? A bit of crap before or in the filter?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

After motoring for over an hour I realized that there's no deep-water marina between Solomon's and Norfolk that I can reach before 17:00, so I just turned 180 and am going back to Solomon's to a dock where I can hook up shore power and work on the boat. The engine is running fine, now I just need to sort out electrics. Then I'll sail directly from Solomon's to the Caribbean.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

That should have been caught in the racors or the fuel filer on the engine I would think. When outfitting my boat wanted a naturally aspirated diesel. Unfortunately the few made at that time wouldn’t fit correctly. Continue to think common rail, turbos and any electronics on an engine for a cruising boat is just another possible failure point. And many of those points are difficult if not impossible to fix underway. Given the vast majority of travel when on passage is sail not power the improvement in weight/power, or hp or mileage isn’t worth it imho. 

Would try to get your East in as early as possible. Trades are strong so far this year. A reach is better than a beat. Best of luck.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Zanshin said:


> After motoring for over an hour I realized that there's no deep-water marina between Solomon's and Norfolk that I can reach before 17:00, so I just turned 180 and am going back to Solomon's to a dock where I can hook up shore power and work on the boat. The engine is running fine, now I just need to sort out electrics. Then I'll sail directly from Solomon's to the Caribbean.


Did the turbo issue just go away?

Wishes for quick repairs and an uneventful departure tomorrow. If it's any consolation, the cold temps you're experiencing are significantly warmer than they should be. :eek


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

outbound said:


> ....When outfitting my boat wanted a naturally aspirated diesel. Unfortunately the few made at that time wouldn't fit correctly. Continue to think common rail, turbos and any electronics on an engine for a cruising boat is just another possible failure point.......


I fully agree with simple, but those days are over. Reportedly, much of the modern stuff is designed to reduce pollution.

That said, turbos are not all that hard to service and they're fairly sturdy. The catastropic stuff is breaking vanes, but you typically need to ingest something, which is easily avoided. Clean oil keeps from seizing the shaft. Most issues are because they get dirty and work inefficiently, but the engine will typically still run. Smoke is a primary symptom, due to inefficient combustion.

The one thing I really prefer is a mechanical fuel injection pump. If the electronics fail on that underway, you're out of luck. Unless it's just a broken wire. Alas, I don't think a frquently run, well maintained diesel typically has too much trouble with these. Sitting is bad.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Turbos are another thing on the service list. At X hours you just replace them. They aren’t cheap. I’m totally anal about engine oil. I’m also consistent about leaving her in idle long enough that things have cooled some before the oil pressure drops when you turn her off. Suspect I’ll be replacing my turbo when it still has hundreds of service hours left. 
Used to carry an injector or two, High/low pressure pumps, filters, gaskets and some belts. Would have the feeling (and maybe the reality) I could count on an engine that would be running at the end of passage. I’m not a wrench. Have limited skills. But after a three day course had the confidence I could keep my engine running. I no longer have that feeling.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow. That's some serious spares. Did you ever need them?

I also have a fuel pump spare, but do not have the injection pump as a spare (mine is mechanical). It's a couple of grand, iirc. I have several old injectors that are serviceable, if not ideal. Good if one fails. I have all the consumables, of course. 

I have replaced my turbo once already. Now the second one is needing much more frequent cleaning. Actually took it home this winter to do so. When researching some options, I learned they no longer make my turbo and I couldn't buy another, if I wanted to. Since my motor comes in three different HP configuration and I have the smallest (100hp), the others are all still available. 110hp, 130hp and 150hp. Absolutely the only difference is the fuel and induction systems. The blocks, pistons, bore, compressions, all identical. I could (and am considering), buy all the parts to upgrade to 110hp. I don't need the HP, I just need a system they can still service. My turbo can not be rebuilt, only cleaned. The other turbos can be rebuilt. Still, the cost of the upgrade is probably a third, or more, of the cost of a new motor and that's if I do all the work.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Minnewaska - I took the turbo off and cleaned it, it was quite dirty and not moving smoothly. After putting it back together it worked quite well and you could hear the whine. I turned back after an hour once I couldn't find any marinas that I could reach before they closed (and that were deep enough for my boat). I have more work that I need to do on the diesel and on the 2 inverters before going offshore and wanted shore power. I will try to find someone here who can winch me up the mast, as I have some work to do there as well. But I will depart tomorrow and go straight offshore - the weather window is still open.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Have used injectiers, belts and of course filters. 
Dumb question. How does a turbo get dirty? Assume that means crap fuel got past the filters. Otherwise don’t understand. Please teach me and explain thanks


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Carbon deposits, caused when running too long at RPMs lower than what the turbo needs to actuate. Taking a break from reviewing the engine ECU to see if I can identify the engine issue. Can't wait for Happy Hour ashore, I see a "tiki bar" just down the road.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Zan,

Left you a PM with suggestions on Marinas and anchorages south of Solomon’s, Potomac, Rappahanock, and at Cape Charles should you require them.


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

If you need a closer jumping off point with deep water check out Fishing Bay Marina. Chesapeake Boat Works is located next door and the facilities are close to the Chesapeake Bay with easy entry. Located just southwest of Stingray Point on the Piankatank .


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I think I am sorted. Did some electrical work and preparatory work on the boat. I used the washing machine aboard to do the laundry, but had to walk an hour to get to 7-Eleven that sold me a small bottle of detergent for $7  I still need to put the SSB back in the bracket and that should take me less than the full hour it did last time - it is in a relatively inaccessible location and the 4 mounting bolts need to fit into the right holes which need to be lined up and that is a Sisyphean task.
The weather window still looks good, so I am departing sometime before noon and sailing straight offshore. That will have me leave the Chesapeake sometime before midnight but with radar and AIS I should be able to deal with the big ship traffic on the way out.

I have a NAVTEX device aboard, but that has died on me, but with the cool new PACTOR modem attached to the SSB I am receiving constants WEATHERFAXes and once away from all this interference at the docks I'll also get daily weather routing from Chris Parker.

I hope to have lots of time to read, I've got the Encyclopaedia Britannica Great Books plus hundreds of e-books to choose from.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Good to hear you ironed out the shakedown squawks. All the best on the passage, Zan.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Best wishes for a safe trip,
Zanshin.

Would be interested to hear your strategy for balancing sleep and watch standing as a solo sailor on such a long passage. I’ve done several 24-36 hour solo passages before but never a multi day sail like this.....


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

bigdogandy said:


> Best wishes for a safe trip,
> Zanshin.
> 
> Would be interested to hear your strategy for balancing sleep and watch standing as a solo sailor on such a long passage. I've done several 24-36 hour solo passages before but never a multi day sail like this.....


Good question!
I've done a fair amount of it and it's very exhausting. I did 20 min of sleep... checked the instruments and the horizon and then back to sleep for 20 min... at night. Day time I tried to stay awake for longer periods and catch a short nap.

Two makes it a bit better but it is still very exhausting... we did 3 on and 3 off for thousands of miles.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

AIS and Radar and guard zones make for better, and longer, sleep periods. I'm out of the shipping lanes and don't expect to see much traffic on this route and in this season. I do 20-30 minute timed sleeps when close to shore, but longer sleeps when way offshore.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

I know having the 
electronics must help tremendously....


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Fair Winds Zanshin!! Have a great trip, will be watching your tracker and hoping for updates.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Electronics are critical. I've not soloed at night. I've heard the thought that it's better to sleep longer intervals, during the daylight, when you can be seen. Interesting thought.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I know that I get some good deep sleep quickly and can function on 1-hour sleep intervals, albeit not well. 2 Hours is even better. 20-minutes is just too short to get a full sleep cycle done or to go from light to deep sleep.

Haven't seen a single sailboat, commercial boat or cargo ship since I left. The Chesapeake is dead quiet with not even a little chirp on the VHF to keep me occupied. Hence my going online often and checking mails and internet before I get out of range. I have sailmail going, but that is very bandwidth restricted.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

To clarify a previous post, I've not been aboard solo for a night passage, but I've done many night watches alone. Anywhere from 2 to 4 hours, but awake for the entirety. I still set a 15 min alarm that I shut off and extend before it alarms, just in case I fall asleep accidentally. 

On the subject of sleep, I've worn a fitbit for a couple of years. I couldn't care less about counting steps. It proven that's fiction. However, other things like resting heart rate and sleep quality assessments I find fascinating and worth tracking. I don't generally wear it aboard, in favor of a sport watch for time. I may have to see what it says about passage sleep. It shows one's actual sleep stages, light, deep and REM. Says it can tell by combination of movement and heart rate. I find it's assessment of overall quality and duration to be remarkably good. I'm tired all day, when it say my sleep quality was bad and vice versa, regardless of total hours.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Man, I'm bored already. All the traffic I saw today was 2 small fishing boats. One of which was dead ahead when I went topsides to take a look and as they were drifting I jumped to turn off the autopilot and dodge the fishing boat. They must have motored quickly to my 12 O'Clock since I had looked 10 minutes earlier and there were no boats in sight! No wind in the Chesapeake, but I gather I'll have 20 knots once outside and can turn off the engine.

I've bundled up in many layers since it is going to be cold tonight. Chris Parker has routed me inside the Gulf Stream until Cape Hatteras so I won't be in warmer waters for another 24 hours...


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Zanshin said:


> I know that I get some good deep sleep quickly and can function on 1-hour sleep intervals, albeit not well. 2 Hours is even better. 20-minutes is just too short to get a full sleep cycle done or to go from light to deep sleep.
> 
> Haven't seen a single sailboat, commercial boat or cargo ship since I left. The Chesapeake is dead quiet with not even a little chirp on the VHF to keep me occupied. Hence my going online often and checking mails and internet before I get out of range. I have sailmail going, but that is very bandwidth restricted.


You should see very little traffic. I did a Cruise ship journey in mid December New York to Nassau. Only saw one other ship on the passage from NY to Port Canavaral Florida. I was 11 stories off the water too and still saw nothing for days.

Fair winds and warmer waters.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

After consultations with my weather routing guys (yes, plural), I'm heading to anchor off Cobb's Marina outside of Norfolk, VA tonight with an ETA after 22:00. Then I'll head into the marina, replenish water and fuel, and head out tomorrow. If I continued onwards tonight I'd be too fast for the weather and would need to slow down.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Good opportunity for a full nights sleep with both eyes closed.
AIS has you anchored just off Little Creek 
and will follow your progress south to warmer waters.
Fair Winds


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Have board certification in sleep medicine. Most people do fine with two sleep periods. Many need ~90 minutes to complete a full sleep cycle. Other than EEG there’s no truly reliable way to do sleep staging. REM decreases with age. Especially in men over 50. Total sleep decreases as well. 
Have done single handed races. Over time you develop REM pressure. Normally you enter REM near the end of a sleep cycle. After persistent sleep deprivation you enter REM early. In fact it’s common to have microsleeps with apparent wake
broken up by these. Most people seeing mermaids and the like on watch are actually doing these micro sleeps. Personally found 20 m naps and 2 h at dawn or dusk allowed me to function. Found it took a week to reestablish my circadian rhythm.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

outbound said:


> .....Other than EEG there's no truly reliable way to do sleep staging.,,,.


When I bought the fitbit a couple of years back, the only study I could find on it's sleep stage accuracy, was done by FitBit themselves. I was highly suspicious, but still, I knew I physically felt better by using it to keep a log of amount of sleep. The stages were just interesting, not informative. They now programmed in a "sleep score", which also feels informative. This is calculated on more than duration, but stages, wake time, restlessness, etc. I also find these scores correlated to energy level and often don't see them, until the thought occurs to me. I feel tired, even with good hours, check the app and sure enough, low score. Vice versa too.

It seems others have now studied it, with surprisingly good results. For non-clinical tracking in healthy adults, its seems to do a much better job than expected. This was published two months ago.......

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/31718308



> There was no statistically significant difference between Fitbit and EEG methods in measuring wake after sleep onset (WASO) and total sleep time (TST).
> 
> Fitbit showed substantial agreement with EEG in detecting rapid eye movement and deep sleep, but only moderate agreement in detecting light sleep.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a no-pattern sleep pattern. I have no difficulty falling asleep. I can take a nap almost any time... like sitting in a waiting room for an appointment. I think of naps as a luxury. I usually go to bed early and wake up early. I don't remain in bed when I wake up. I do watch TV from bed and it usually puts me to sleep. My evening sleep is usually over 6 continuous hrs.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Minnie given the little I know about you seems reasonable to assume most of your sleep is stage one and two. Many things can be misread by the Fitbit. Of particular concern are nocturnal seizures leading to non restorative sleep and REM behavioral disorder. However agree it’s a good tool for the majority of folks if OSA and CSA aren’t operative.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

As Zanshin is next to Norfolk can I tell you my story about my first visit there?

So I pull into the marina and theres a *Hooters* restaurant there....

Being an Australian Im not toooo sure whats the best food on the menu I slide in, sit down, grab the menu and when the server arrives I ask "Whats Hooters renowned for?"

Her eyes bulged and did 360's in her head for about a minute.

Took her ages to say "Wings"

Not bad, either :grin :grin :grin

Mark


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Mark - I was in the same marina as well. I found out that the Hooters is no longer there, so I just pulled into a different one for the night. I am getting the new inverter overnighted here and if I can get it installed by noon I can make my weather window to go to the Caribbean, otherwise I will need to wait a week or so and I gather it is going to get really cold.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Never been to a Hooters, maybe I have to broaden my horizons.

On shore (and in my time in the navy) can and did sleep anywhere.
On the little boat, as I mostly anchor out, I don't (usually can't) sleep
for more than a few hours, then force myself to stay in bunk and rest 
in a state I call twilight. Have done for years up to 10 days 2 weeks at a time.
Always think I will get sick or become impaired (more than usual that is) but so far so good.
When solo short naps with egg timer at night with more sleep in daylight.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

outbound said:


> Minnie given the little I know about you seems reasonable to assume most of your sleep is stage one and two. Many things can be misread by the Fitbit. Of particular concern are nocturnal seizures leading to non restorative sleep and REM behavioral disorder. However agree it's a good tool for the majority of folks if OSA and CSA aren't operative.


Of course, I have no idea what some of your clinical abbreviations even mean. For giggles, this is what my FitBit app says are my averages for the past 30 days:

Awake 12%
REM 18%
Light 55%
Deep 15%

Day to day is quite variable.

Last night, coincidentally, I was up for over an hour in the middle of the night. I actually started reading for a bit. Therefore, while I got a total of 8 hrs of actual sleep, which ignores the awake time, it did not calculate a sleep score or analyze stages. The later period of sleep was only 2hr 14min, so maybe it needs more time. However, occasionally it fails to do stage analysis, if the device is not firmly on my wrist, whereas it can tell movement, but not heart rate.

Just interesting to wonder whether it would be helpful in managing long passage sleep. Not sure it will, but will have to give it a try one of these days.

p.s. I did look up nocturnal seizures, which apparently are very rare and typically associated with epilepsy and other maladies. I don't see how they are relevant to tracking sleep stages in healthy adults.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I use a fitbit app as well and keep it on for sleep. Yesterday was my first day in over 1 year where I did less than 10,000 steps  The sleep analysis will have to wait until I reach the end of my trip, as the device itself just records raw data and transmits it to the central systems to get the real number crunching done. The device stores 7 days of data so I should get most, if not all, of my sleep data on the passage.

I'm now in the Bluewater Marina in Hampton, VA. New inverter gets air-freight overnighted to me here, and if I can get it installed and be off the dock by noon I can beat the front coming through, if I depart too late I'll have 30+ knots on the nose around Beaufort. If I miss this window I won't miss the freezing temperatures projected for the next couple of days. I really hope that the reverse-cycle heat will keep on working, it stops working when the water temperatures drop below 40F.

Life comes a full cycle - years ago I went to university close to here and now I'm in walking distance to the Hampton Coliseum where I saw The Stones, The Dead (several times), and other acts.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Fingers crossed on the shipment. You’ve had a pass on air temps, more seasonal are due in shortly. They shouldn’t have much of an impact on water temps over a few days anyway. If you’re plugged in, grab a ceramic space heater. They do a great job heating up the cabin you may be sleeping in overnight, if you close the door. Of course, get one with tip over shut off, etc. They are fairly dangerous.


----------



## Terry L (Feb 23, 2019)

Zanshin said:


> .
> ...I'm now in the Bluewater Marina in Hampton, VA...


Try out Brown Chicken Brown Cow and Marker 20, pretty good eats for Hampton.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Bluewater is used for the SDR so been in there multiple times. They seem more oriented toward power than sail but for a shipping address or even help with the invertor they should be fine. Used them as a shipping address and they were excellent. Believe I got bad fuel there once but uncertain. Just know I had one of my 4 tanks clog the racors and that was one I topped off there before passage. Cut down useable fuel.
I’m curious. When you ( others please chime in) go to sleep do you leave the AP on wind angle or course? Nice to leave it on wind so flogging doesn’t wake you. Nice to not worry about wind shifts. Of course under a mechanical windvane you have no choice. 
Shipping is a pain. We’re in Rodney. Want to replace my lopolights. Ordered them from US dealer on the 5th. Never got them before we left this morning. Find out they redesigning the whole line. They are dropped shipped direct from Denmark. Now deciding what to do. Try to get older design or hope new design is the same dimensions. Awaiting response from Denmark about dimensions. 

It’s a boat.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

outbound - I always sail with wind mode when offshore, since I care little about a 10 degree shift and flapping sails when you are dozing are a nuisance. I just topped of the tanks and hope that I won't have problems with the fuel!


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

My AP doesn't have a steer to wind... Alpha3000. I steer to compass. When motoring obviously not an issue. Wind angle would be most important for up wind courses. Usually if below I am aware of how the boat is trimmed.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

I’ve done both. Downwind scared of a gybe so always wind angle. Reach or beat either depending upon how consistent the winds are predicted to be and situation. But agree prefer angle. Seems safer.
Under Hydrovane of course it’s angle but sometimes add the AP as well. Also at angle. Still learning how to use the hydrovane but so far learned there’s much less wandering if seas are lumpy if you use both together. It’s nice as there’s less draw on batteries using both together. 
I know people talk about great circles. Sure we plot that but I’ve yet to be able to hold to it. There’s always weather to avoid, currents to avoid or make use of, or a preferable course due wind direction and vmg judgment. I’m glad to hear others sail at angle at times not just to a course. 
The new RM has all the calculations for great circle calculations in it. Tap in a waypoint it does the rest. However it doesn’t seem to calculate what would be the fastest route given all the variables-weather diversions, wind, currents etc. hate to admit it but been using judgment as on passage don’t have the inclination to figure it all out. 
What are others doing? Believe on race boats they are using computers to figure it all out. Are there programs I could get and run on a generic laptop to do the same?


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Optimizing a passage is pretty complex considering the variables and especially how things are changing over time... not to mention waves.
My best friend who got me into sailing and died last year was a brilliant computer person. Back in the 90s he wrote a program which ran on his laptop... he called it navman. He never marketed it. But the program would, for example... sail from LIS to Bermuda and run "what ifs"... inputs included the polars, the predicted wind speeds and directions and Gulf Stream prediction. I don't recall if gribs were available back then... And I don't recall if navman would drive an AP. It was really intended as an ocean passage planer not a real time navigator. Real time has to deal with immediate, short term and long term predictions. Sometimes your immediate decisions may be good for the present but leave you in a worse place.
My experience is limited and my passages were fairly "straight shots"... little tacking... some down wind gybing... use of motor 2 or 3 times a day to keep boat speed above 4.5 knots and charge batts. My passages times were quite good for my LWL... and I did 150nm days, never less than 100 and some as high as 175. LIS to Bermuda was 4.5 - 5 days and from there to the Caribe +7 days in either direction. A few hrs didn't make much difference. I steered a course and trimmed for it or at times sailed the more comfortable one... compensating when conditions allowed.
This approached worked fine for me. Only ships seen were cruise around Bermuda and the Caribe. Used radar guard zone when sleeping.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Terry L said:


> Try out Brown Chicken Brown Cow and Marker 20, pretty good eats for Hampton.


They are now on my list for dinner tonight and tomorrow. I went to Bull Island Brewing Company for a happy-hour beer yesterday, the marina water-ferried me there and I walked back to the marina, 40 minutes but at least my fitbit gave me that satisfying haptic buzz while sauntering back. Perhaps I'll give Uber a try next time, though.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

S like you my passages are fairly straight shots. I’ve always tried to avoid Bermuda as found it wastes time and adds complications. So generally go 1500-2000nm. Just enough that great circle does really count. Quickest has been 8 days. Longest 16 but that includes 7 days hove to waiting for weather to clear the US east coast. Used to do Bermuda races and had a different attitude. Now just want to keep the boat moving and miss weather. Still, some assistance from AI would help. Suspect most, like me, listen to their shore bound weather router. I’ve disagreed with him twice. Once on when to leave and again on when to go East. Both worked out for a more pleasant experience but it’s rare I don’t follow his directions. Of course that means you’re not following great circle nor rhumb line. 
Think all weather routers are fairly conservative and that’s what you want. But having the AI might modify your judgment. Wonder if a program exists for recreational sailors.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Zanshin said:


> They are now on my list for dinner tonight and tomorrow......


Darn. No inverter in time for window departure?

Better properly prepared, for sure, especially after a major refit. Sorry for the hold up.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

As to wind vs. heading on the AP, I agree with the general consensus to use wind, if not fully alert to trim. However, on might watch, if the wind is not shifting enough to flog the sails, I stay on course and only trim if there is a sustained shift. Have friends who are trimming fanatics and I swear it slows them down.

The issue, perhaps unique to my AP, is I don’t fully trust the wind angle setting. It seems less stable, although, it may be because I have the steering sensitivity dialed down to preserve battery and less wear and tear on the AP. If winds are shifting rapidly, it just doesn’t keep up, with the same accidental jibe risk.

Ultimately, I rigged a nice preventer system that routes back to a cockpit clutch. Easy to set and easy to release. Doesn’t help, if the jib is aggressively backwinded, but would keep stuff from breaking.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Well, despite 3 verifications of my "24V 5000W 230VAC" inverter order, they overnighted a "24V 500W 230VAC". While considerably cheaper, it isn't fit for purpose. They are overnighting the correct one now, so I most definitely missed the weather window.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

All too common a problem. Sorry to hear it. 

$30 ceramic heater, if the heat pump isn't getting the job done. Bundle up. Total bummer.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I had a vane gear that would sail the boat on any point of sail much better than the AP or any human, in any conditions, from 6 knots of wind to 60. After 60 I kinda felt it was my job to be up there steering the boat through that sort of weather, however, the vane gear might have done the job. I'll never know. 
For ocean sailing I would put a proper wind vane on a cruising boat long before I'd lay out the bread for an AP, using that money for more important things, as long as the boat sailed well in light airs.
On a heavier boat, for coastal or inter island sailing, I'd go for the AP first. A vane gear would be a fun toy to play with, but when our longest passage is 12 to 14 hours, not very necessary.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I got a visit from a forum member (not this forum, the Jeanneau one) who was kind enough to offer me a slip at the Norfolk Yacht Club where the daily rates are a lot more reasonable, so I'll be moving tomorrow and then I'll have to wait for the inverter to arrive. Things are shaping up, the sun just came out here as well and I'll take that as a good omen. Also, the water temps are scheduled to remain in the mid-40s so I'm in good shape when it comes to heat.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

So, any hope for a weather window in the near future?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Barquito - Perhaps this weekend just to Beaufort so I'm better staged to hop down to the Caribbean. I will have to look for dockage space in Beaufort that can accommodate 8.7 feet of draft.
Terry L - The "Brown Chicken Brown Cow" was pretty good last night. They had a single guy on stage for a live show and burger was excellent.


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Beaufort town docks should be able to do your draft easily, 12-15 dock side, have stayed there many times very nice accommodations and they have a car that can be used to run earns. I have done that run Beaufort to Norfolk, with a good weather window it was a very nice 30hr run on a lepord 39. 
Will be following your trip.
Have always enjoyed your posts.
Fair winds

Peter


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yep, I agree with Justified, Beaufort town docks have some pretty big boats come in. And theres 3 courtesy cars available (unless someone has wrecked some of the wrecks since I last lobbed in)

And very easy to leave from when the wx is in your favour.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Yee - hah! I had my first sail on _Zanshin _in over 2 years today. It was a short one, from the channel exit in Hampton to the channel entrance in Norfolk and I only used a triple-reefed genoa (in 20+ knots of breeze) but I was moving and the engine and was off and I looked at all the warships on the Norfolk docks while I hugged the edge of the TSS.

I might skip Beaufort as this dockspace is free and I'm seriously over-budget already. I've looked at the weather charts it looks like I might have a good window to depart on Monday/Tuesday if the weather systems don't change; but I will defer to Chris Parker's expertise and will wait until the weekend before making real plans.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I can imagine how good it felt to be under sail again. Very happy to hear that. Enjoy the weekend, I hope you get underway early next week.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Great to have a sail 

Of course its better to go straight from Norfolk as it gives you an extra 6 degrees to 25N 65W than from Beaufort. And that 6 degrees is very important to get Easting


----------



## hallucination (Jan 11, 2013)

Zanshin, wish I would have known you were in the Ches. Hallucinations was fixed in Maine (Front Street). and I sailed her down from there to eastport. Would have loved to share some stories at Davis's pub.


----------



## hallucination (Jan 11, 2013)

last i saw her in Nanny she looked pretty beat up(Juneish). I actually shed a tear. we only had two hole punched, de-masted with some minor water damage, new sails, busted rudder, and a lost dink. and a crapload of incidental garbage.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Glad she’s back in the water. Sure must of been a tough day when you first saw her after that.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The inverter just arrived! I'd forgotten how things are in Virginia, I've been talking with the parts person at the local Victron distributor, and Crystal has been calling me "hon" all the time on the phone  That certainly beats living in Sheffield, U.K. where the guys all call you "luv" (no, I'm not kidding). So now I've got the inverter (all 70lbs of it) aboard and will perform the switch operation tomorrow morning first thing. A weather window has opened Monday/Tuesday so I will be moving once again shortly. Time to unpack the new inverter and prepare for the in-vitro operation tomorrow before celebrating tonight with my benefactor at a German restaurant/bar that has over 300 beers (I don't know how many of those are on tap, but they'll certainly have some). It will feel like being at home...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

From a quick look, Monday am seems good to go with a coupla days westerlies then nortgherlies.
You c ou uld get the dream run on the century!


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Give you joy Z. Enjoy the states. Lovely if you need something to do a job and you don’t have it you can get it in a snap. Have a Victron and it’s been bulletproof.
Our window was yesterday and today. Not moving waiting for a pump. Like Mark said you may have a record run. Chris says the strong persistent trades should have lulls until the end of the month. Looks like the bigger weather waves are moderating so other than squalls you should be fine. Remember many rig failures occur with new rigs. Check tensions daily and watch for pumping. But of course you know that. Say it for the other SNers.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Great to hear the stars are lining up. Hope the switcheroo goes smoothly. 

My wife and I love German restaurants. We love all sorts of cuisines, but German is becoming harder to find in the US. There was an article in the NY Times a year or so back, that wrote about the decline. Reportedly, our youngest generation doesn’t dig them. 

Nothing like a good wiener schnitzel Holstein, with capers, lemon, anchovies and a sunny side up egg on top. Even one of our fav spots closed a couple of years ago. My wife can make it perfectly. Her father was Austrian and taught her when she was a little kid.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahh memories.....When I was in school, I waited tables in a German Restaurant in a little town named Cold Spring on the Hudson River. The Restaurant was called Breakneck Lodge. It was at the foot of Breakneck mountain, opposite Storm King Mountain. The Owner's name was Ludwig and the Chef's name was Otto, it was as authentic as you can get in the U.S. Wiener Schnitzel Holstein, Braised Red Cabbage and Spaetzle was my go to Dinner. There was always Venison on the menu, Sauerbraten etc. and home made Strudel.

Of course there was no shortage of good German Beers and wines. 

Before Buying the restaurant Ludwig was the Maitre D at Luchow's in NYC 

The Cadet's from West Point would come over to practice their German, before being Stationed in Germany. 

Back to your regularly scheduled programming. ;-)


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Surprisingly there’s a truly authentic and excellent German restaurant in Granada called snitzel haus. Also the beer there is quite good.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I believe there is a fairly large German community in Grenada. There may be a favourable immigration policy that makes it easy for them to reside and work there.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey Zan - just checked your Spotwalla and looks like you’re still in Portsmouth.....hope it’s either because you’re still enjoying beers at that German restaurant or some other attractive distraction and not further troubles with the boat?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm waiting for a weather window that has me seeing less than 30 knots en route, especially for the Gulf Stream crossing. I might have a departure tomorrow, but am clarifying that right now with my weather router.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Good luck - hope the weather window opens up and holds for you. I can only imagine how much you must be looking forward to getting back down south after all this time and having all that work done. Safe travels.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

For those wondering about weather routing, I've used Chris Parker in the past and am also using his advice now. I'm attaching my personalized forecast for tomorrow, just to show how detailed a professional personalized forecast can be:

Thu23 midday thru afternoon might settle to only [email protected], with 9-10' wind-chop in the GulfStream....not pleasant, but the least-bad time in the near future.
Fri24 is milder in the Stream....but the next ColdFRONT approaches Fri24 night and veers wind to S, which is BAD, and you would be caught in strong S wind and no way to get out of it until the FRONT passes Sat25 night.
Even if you depart Wed22 / transit Stream Thu23, you'll still have a difficult Fri24 afternoon-night, with wind veering S<[email protected] at least this is not as strong nor as long in duration as if you departed Norfolk Thu23.
STRATEGY: get as far S as possible (do NOT worry about going E) thru Fri24. When winds on Fri24 afternoon-evening veer from NE<SE<S you'll TACK from sailing SSW to sailing ENE-E (sailing as close a reach on each tack as is comfortable.

Behind the FRONT Fri24 overnight-Sat25 wind remains NW-N at good strength for sailing (15-25g30k, so yes it'll be brisk) thru Wed29.
Only approaching Caribbean Thu30-Fri31 do winds veer NE<E.
So...depart Wed22 midday or afternoon....aim for GulfStream ENTRY near 35-25N / 75-00W. While I would like to keep you farther S&W, I think there will be some funneling of wind around Hatteras, and we want you at least 30mi away from Hatteras.
GulfStream EXIT would be near 34-50N / 74-20W.
Then try going S.
If there is residual N-NE flowing GulfStream current, you could continue SE for up to 30-60mi before turning S.
Your weather will be less bad Fri24 afternoon-night the farther S you are, so getting S is important.
Fri24 night as wind veers from NE<SE you'll be forced to sail a bit SSW.
As soon as you can hold a course of 090T on the E-boind tack (when wind veers more to the S) you'll TACK and sail E.
It's better to sail SW than to sail NE! So do NOT tack until you can hold course at least 090T.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Never easy to make decisions. You could be stuck there for weeks or get the hell outta dodge now and take the 2 days of less comfort.

Going now looks like you can easily get Easting. And that's the name of the game.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Not disputing Chris in anyway, but it always seems like a forecast 9' -10' ends up being 10'-14' , if it has been blowing for several days; which can be really exhausting, especially in these temps. I wish you all the best!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I've been through the gulf stream in 20 knots NE and it's fine. But as you say, maybe days of building. But it's only 50nms. If it was 30 kts I wouldn't do it.

Remember Zanshin is a bloody big boat, 57 feet. No baby.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I work as a consultant. People pay me (good money) for my "expert" opinion. There are few things that bother me as much as giving a detailed report and then having that report ignored because it doesn't fit what my customers would like to hear. For this reason I will not listen to any of my inner voices and heed the expert advice that I solicited. That means another couple of days here in Norfolk. Hopefully it will warm up, as the heating isn't coping with the 0C temps here. But I have warm clothing and thick sheets and single malt aboard, so I can cope...

p.s. What happened to the default font on this thread?


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Really like chris. I use him too. Have an annual subscription and also sign up for daily boat specific emails for passage. Although he is free on SSB find routing not just weather to be extremely helpful. Since I started with him he’s added two other weather people. One’s named Stormy which cracks me up. 
MXWC


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting. This was in the first sentence and was enough to get my attention. I'd stay tied to the dock, with the single malt. Especially, single handed.



> ...might settle to only [email protected], with 9-10' wind-chop in the GulfStream....not pleasant


Your good judgement is clearly the key to your success. Good luck finding the right window. Since you're so flexible, it will come.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

WX has changed today.

Staying in port is highly optimal.

Next good looking day is Sunday morning.

Today:


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

You like passage weather over windy. So do I. Find it easier to interpret for some reason. Especially like low data mode.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Mark - Sunday morning is my current departure date, and even Chris Parker concurs. I'll most likely have 2 or more days of motoring in light winds but it certainly is better than dealing with 30 knots of winds and the associated waves. I finally updated my website with pictures and text (instead of finding and fixing the small leak in the aft head) and am looking forward to getting to latitudes where heating is no longer necessary. I am so very lucky to have found a sponsor that saves me the $150 per day dockage fees I'd otherwise be paying at Hampton! Of course my employer in Europe is also playing along and being very patient about my return to work so for once things look like they are working out. I even fixed my NMEA problem with sending data to SSB and VHF. It turns out that some technical write at Raymarine has problems between "+" and "-" in their wiring diagrams. I'd complain to them, but they've discontinued the model so I'll just deal with it...


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Z could you share the details. Currently have RM of various ages.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

outbound said:


> Z could you share the details. Currently have RM of various ages.


Sure. I have a Raymarine AIS650 transponder, it outputs 38400NMEA and 4800 NMEA. The 4800 BAUD NMEA outputs are NMEA Out - (pink) and NMEA Out + (purple) according to the manual. These are actually reversed. And unless you short Green with Blue and White with Brown there won't be any output on those. This is not documented, but I found a reference from Raymarine that this needs to be done in order for the 4800 Baud to work.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Above my paid grade. I would never have figured that out. You are to be congratulated. Have given up on calling New Hampshire but have found emailing them helpful as their documentation is dismal.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

While waiting for the weather window I went and attached a VCDS unit to the engine ECU to see if I would figure out the issue with going above 2000RPM. The engine had the attached error code, which I cleared and then let the engine warm up and then revved the engine to 3000RPM as specified in the workshop manual and checked one of the group 11 values in the VCDS for manifold pressure and the reading was out of range. The error code came up again on the VCDS unit so I had to take the engine partially apart and access the manifold pressure gauge. It looks OK but I ordered a replacement (the local VW and Audi shops didn't have it in stock but they ordered it and it will get here tomorrow. Of course the Amazon price is $40 and the VW price $140...)

Now I'll take a break and then check the wiring loom and trace resistance to ensure that the defective part is indeed the sensor and not bad wiring.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I am most passionate when it comes to anything mechanical on a small vessel that there should be no electronics on any of it.
Our main engine has an *electric* fuel solenoid shut down and other than the starter, there is nothing electronic that could stop it from operating. Our generator is all electric, with relays and a whopping big, heavy transformer, to control the power production. Our refrigeration is literally on/off, with no thermostats or electronic controls, as is our watermaker, which I built myself.
Were I to have a boat built today, the main engine would not have any electronics on it, even if I had to buy an older engine and do a complete rebuild on it before installation. If I could, I'd do the same for my genset.
Why in the world anyone would incorporate electronics into marine propulsion and electrical generating systems baffles me. One of the greatest marine diesel engine manufacturers MTU, nearly went under and seems to have completely disappeared from the marine yacht market after adding electronic control and monitoring systems to their smaller diesels. The analog V-20s I had on several vessels were some of the most trouble free and low maintenance engines I've ever worked with.
What ever happened to the KISS principle? Especially in the marine environment.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Interesting comment Capta... Diesels obviously have senders such as temp, rpm, oil pressure reporting to gauges. Isn't this enough data?


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

SanderO said:


> Interesting comment Capta... Diesels obviously have senders such as temp, rpm, oil pressure reporting to gauges. Isn't this enough data?


I assume the manufacturers are trying to follow the auto industry, making all repairs to their vehicles an in-house operation. However, in the marine business there aren't enough qualified, or for that matter, unqualified but capable, mechanics around to even analyze, let alone repair, the simplest engines of old. And keeping a stock of PC boards worth hundreds to thousands isn't a reality, so FedEx becomes the beneficiary of a system which turns mechanics and engineers into parts changers. Perhaps FedEx gets a kickback from these folks?


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

I wanted a naturally aspirated diesel. Without major rebuild to strongly support engine closest I could find was 75hp yanmar with turbo. But at least it isn’t common rail. I know some on this site say this is no problem and the 85hp common rail yanmar is better. However the 75 is a very common engine. Have yet to have difficulties finding parts locally. And I have a basic understanding of how it works so can troubleshoot it. 
Even when simple you can have troubles. Had a Lehman diesel on a prior boat. As simple as you could get in that hp range. But getting parts for it was a PITA. So think you’re right less electronics makes sense but it’s a trade off against parts availability and ease of maintenance and repair. 
Now on new boats you see a predominance of complex engines. Getting builder to change spec’d engine light difficult. There’s more latitude in repowering but once again depending where you are local pollution restrictions may limit choices. 
There’s more choices on things not involving combustion. Intentionally went with the Cape Horn (all simple levers) rather than the Newport (electronic controls) to avoid complexity on a key system. Would have gone with a diesel drip heater instead of the wesbasto furnace but interior was not condusive.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I think we all have to face the fact there will never again be a new diesel engine for consumer use that does not make extensive use of electronics. This is due to emissions and regulatory reasons. While the purists among us might not like it, it remains an inescapable fact. I'm not going to whinge and whine about it since I can't change it. Instead, I learned the details of the electrical system and make do as best I can. In this case I have the detailed shop manual for the engine and got the diagnostic CAN-Bus attachment to a PC so that I can do as much analysis work as a shop technician.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Heard Germany is going to outlaw diesels in cars. Wife’s nephews who lives there told me that. If true wonder if they are going to permit diesels in recreational boats. Has anybody heard anything about this?


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

Zanshin said:


> I think we all have to face the fact there will never again be a new diesel engine for consumer use that does not make extensive use of electronics. This is due to emissions and regulatory reasons. While the purists among us might not like it, it remains an inescapable fact. I'm not going to whinge and whine about it since I can't change it. Instead, I learned the details of the electrical system and make do as best I can. In this case I have the detailed shop manual for the engine and got the diagnostic CAN-Bus attachment to a PC so that I can do as much analysis work as a shop technician.


Well, I wouldn't say never. We put in a new Beta 16 two years ago. It isn't common rail and is very basic - lucky for us given that engines aren't our strong suit. IIRC that's one of the reasons we chose the Beta because a comparable Yanmar was common rail. I'll bet you're right though when it comes to larger engines.

Safe travels on your passage!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

cthoops - I said that new engine designs won't be without electronics, the Beta engine was designed in the 90's IIRC. Along similar lines I drive a Harley and the only way that the engine will pass emissions is by running it very lean and hot and tweaking the ECU so it just barely squeaks by. I think it would surprising if boat engine emissions won't get more restrictive as time goes by and at some point in the very near future standards will get tougher and existing engines will get "grandfathered" in, just as what happened in the USA and Europe with 2-stroke outboards.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

GM 71 & 54 series diesels have been using the 'common rail' system since 1938. They never had electronic controls and yet were a pretty economical engine with a 6-71 naturally aspirated engine developing 225 hp @ about 5 gph (2100rpm). Nothing wrong with the system and apparently no need to get all fragile with electronic controls. However, the greatest thing about those engines was 70% parts interchangeability withing the series. Beat *that* with the modern fancy pants engines designed today!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

capta - the fuel consumption on the GM 71 might be good, but we are talking about emissions requirements here. And the only way to minimize those are to very carefully control the combustion mixture, and that has so many variables (ambient temperature, fuel temperature, humidity, ambient pressure, fuel pressure, etc.) which cannot be adequately regulated using mechanical means. This means electronic sensors and computers are required to meet emissions. It might not be nice as I'd rather have a mechanical engine without electronic doo-dads but going forward that is the way it will have to be.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

There was an article in the local newspaper a couple weeks ago about how farmers seek out pre-1980 tractors because they're easier to repair:
For tech-weary Midwest farmers, 40-year-old tractors now a hot commodity
Tractors built in 1980 or earlier cause bidding wars at auctions

On the other hand, it is possible to make reliable electronics. We had a 2007 Toyota Prius. Everything was electronic on that car. We drove it for 13 years and would still be driving it if a hit-and-run drive hadn't totaled it while it was parked. We never had a single thing go wrong with any of the electronics. We have another Prius, the plug-in kind, ordered and it's on a boat from Japan right now.

So if Toyota can make incredibly complex electronics incredibly reliable, why can't diesel manufacturers?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Minnesail - lookup everyone's favorite U.K. electronics supplier - Lucas  Their bad reputation was truly deserved back in the day!

I just returned from provisioning the boat for tomorrow's passage start (or perhaps on Sunday if the system moves slowly). I got the manifold pressure sensor at the VW dealership today and installed it. That cleared my ECU fault and I also managed to get the variable vanes on the turbocharger moving freely which might have contributed to the problem. Since the 2000RPM issue only manifested itself under load I won't know if everything is now working correctly until I get underway.

Laundry is freshly done and some of the important provisioning supplies come from a company called "Samuel Adams" while all the fresh fruits and veggies come from a local grocery strangely named "Harris Teeter".


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Prince of darkness...


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

After some back and forth this morning with the weather, where at first a departure in the next 4 days wouldn't be advisable, the new weather information does give me a departure window. Thus I intend to depart the docks on a late rising tide (due to the 8 foot channel and my 8.7 foot draft) tomorrow morning and then head out to sea. I can already taste the Caribe beers in St. Martin! I'll turn on the SPOT tracker shortly before leaving the docks so that this thread can once again get a bit of action. It will be interesting for me to see what has transpired here during the trip - I can just imagine a post of "Oh no, he's heading right towards the weather" and when I get back in range I'll be able to agree or disagree with posts.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

oh no he's heading right towards the weather! ;-)


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

It looks perfect!

Get Easting! 

Really looks good. 

Have fun and remember: Every day will be warmer! 

:grin :grin :grin


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Did you get the notice that they moved the Mail Buoy?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

SanderO - no, I'll have to get out my hook in time...

Just passed the Hampton-Norfolk tunnel under engine, no wind yet. As soon as I exit the Chesapeake I'm hoping for 10-15 knots otherwise I'll have to keep the engine on in order to make distance south...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I see you're moving!!

Yay! 

Have a great trip! 

I'm just gunna do a plot on the big computer


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Mark - plan is to head south to about 35-10N / 75-15W and steer ESE-SE across Stream, exiting near 34-30N / 74-20W


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Zan... have a great trip...

don't forget my motto....

It's never too late to f*ck up!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Had a look at the GFS and I think you're going to have a great trip down!  

You mention "south" ... I note theres a bit of wind tomorrow and tuesday... and dont know if you mean South or South east. I would be going South East on the rhumb line to 25n 65w because I know how difficult it is to work east when the wind comes around to its normal direction.
As far as I am concerned the whole secret is gaining ground to east when its easy to turn south later on.
indeed, if Saturday 1st Feb is anything like it says now you will be on the nose for 3 days. And thats where one wishes they had that room.

Youre lucky with your boat being a bit bigger than mine. your speed in the first few days (ok all days!) will be much better than I can do.
Saturday afternoon will put you very close to 25n 65W and thats the job done. (You could be well past it!)

Have fun and enjoy the trip 


Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Zanshin said:


> Mark - plan is to head south to about 35-10N / 75-15W and steer ESE-SE across Stream, exiting near 34-30N / 74-20W


Its about exactly 50nms wide there  about the narrowest as there is.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok, it is officially cold out here, despite no wind. I'm 3 miles off the shore of North Carolina. Base layer is thermal long underwear and thermal undershirt. Then pants and 2 sweaters/shirts. Full-size smock, HH Skagen jacket. Winter skiing gloves and thick woolen hat.... Still. really. cold. That's why I'm belowdecks with a 15-minute timer running and luckily there is no traffic in sight. Wind is dead so I'm motoring at 1600RPM (1-gallon per hour) but have the main up to keep me from rolling around too much with the slow (but big) ocean swell. I am looking forward to getting into the Gulf Stream just to warm up. I am gazing at the liquor cabinet and faintly hear a single malt calling my name in the hopes that I might heat myself up from the inside 
I have a sous-vide cooker running, and soon will quick-sear a steak on the stove and dine at sea.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I was looking at your track and you're doing very well. 7.40 knots .

If that's 1 gallon per hour thats excellent! 

Keep going. Not far till you go into the warm water. :grin

:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

It would be interesting to see how accurate " Windy" is compared to the actual conditions. @ 9:30 p.m. Sun. EST. Windy showed west winds @ 15 kt. Seas 5 ft. setting from east with a period of 9 sec. Off of Nags head.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Zanshin has turned left to cross the gulf stream.
Speed has dropped from 9 knots to 6.7
Exactly off Cape Hatteras.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm guessing some counter current close to shore. I know exactly the kind of cold that Zan is expressing. Bone chill no matter what you have on. Sleeping in full foulies and boots. Hopefully the crossing goes well and it's warmer soon.

Sous vide first struck me as a power hog, since they need to run so long. Then realized, the engine's running anyway. Neat idea.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

He has a large fuel tank. I would tend to use fuel early on as it wont be required after 25/65... and theres weather to get ahead of. 

Now he's doing 7.9 kts!

Its a big boat. The hullspeed compared to mine make me a fraction jelous... But thats dissipated by marina costs :grin

As for warmth... as soon as you get into the Gulf Stream the whole boat is a sous vide... 

:grin


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Zanshins track has left yellow blobitt that has a custom diologue in it:

" Gulf Stream like a dishwasher and rolling, but soon I'll be past it".


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> I'm guessing some counter current close to shore. I know exactly the kind of cold that Zan is expressing. Bone chill no matter what you have on. Sleeping in full foulies and boots. Hopefully the crossing goes well and it's warmer soon.


Quite right. In mid December I was on the cruise ship heading down the coast. Sitting on the balcony after dinner I was so glad I was able to go into the toasty cabin whenever I wanted and not have to be on a pitching deck in the cold. It looked cold and pretty lonely out on the sea at night. Even daytime there were waves breaking at times. Of course we never got into the Gulf Stream until we headed off toward the Bahamas I just remember it was damn cold. Hats off and fair winds to Zanshin on this journey.


----------



## Camille75 (Jan 17, 2020)

Can't wait to hear about your sailing!


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Minnewaska said:


> I know exactly the kind of cold that Zan is expressing. Bone chill no matter what you have on. Sleeping in full foulies and boots. Hopefully the crossing goes well and it's warmer soon.
> Sous vide first struck me as a power hog, since they need to run so long. Then realized, the engine's running anyway. Neat idea.


Reminds me, off New England late Nov./Dec. 
baked potatoes in oven, they made great hand warmers (in foil) for a quite a while
before eating.
Maybe not fine dining, but would go good with steak!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Very interesting weather in the next few days. The next 36 hours its building and he should be making near hull speed.
Then theres a day of stuff all (in which I would motor).
Then a day with strong on the nose. I think his router will tell him to go due south. As I say in each and every post in this thread you *MUST* get Easting. But he won't, of course. (he is already 40nms west of where I would be but he is 50nms south of when I would be too as his boat is much faster than mine).
It looks like the correct decision is to go due south but lets watch the weather so I can be proved right   

But, if he keeps his boat speed up at 6 knots in the light day and the on-the-nose day he is in a brilliant position to deal with some very shifty winds on the weekend.

This being not the right season to sail, the wind is doing weird stuff.

And, if he hasnt made the Easting he will end up in the Bahamas with a very tired winching arm.

Go east, young man!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Zanshin just emailed me:



> Hello Mark,
> 
> while I'm making good speed, I'm going to have to eat cold or microwave tonight since the gimbals can't keep up with the roll. The Weatherfax says 7 second period and the winds have died a bit in the past hour so I'm rolling around uncomfortably. Some storms at midnight to dawn and then tomorrow ought to be OK


He is going 7.3 knots on a course of 150

Faster than I could be going :crying


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

You buy the ticket...


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

So, "Windy" appears to be pretty accurate. I was seeing 7 footers with 7 sec period which is really uncomfortable. 

I'm trying to figure out what the strategy will be to get around this very fluky weather pattern, for my own edification and understanding of weather routing. 

It looks like going SSE to get south and below the fronts moving to the NNE then maybe by Wednesday and Thursday being able to make a turn for the East before the next shift rolls in ? 

Just asking.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

tempest said:


> It looks like going SSE to get south and below the fronts moving to the NNE then maybe by Wednesday and Thursday being able to make a turn for the East before the next shift rolls in ?
> 
> Just asking.


Yes. I think that's what the plan looks like. And it would be the 'correct' plan if they did not consider the prevailing (as in usual) winds... And the current.

There is one way point in this ocean that is *essential* 25n 65W. It's just a dot in the ocean but everyone goes through it. From an empty ocean you've seen nothing for days all of a sudden sailing boats appear out of nowhere and hit 25n 65w.
Why is it 'there'?
West of it the current is against you. East of it the current is hitting your beam. OK it's only .5 of a knot but when combined with the prevailing wind East of the line bring easterly and the wind west of the line being more southerly you get both factors against you: both wind and current.

I just don't think he can get it 25 65 later in the week. Therefore his whole voyage will be harder than it needs to be.

He is trying to duck a half day of southerlies by going west... But I think it's better to go east. And if need be, stop &#55357;&#57041; , and wait out the southerly, motor a bit etc. But not lose the easting as you'll never make it back up.

Leaving from Chesapeake instead of Beaufort gives you an extra 8 degrees. Those 8 degrees are vital IMHO. They are the difference between a tougher voyage and an easier voyage.

My advice is to get off Windy and download a proper grib chart on opencpn (etc) and overlay it with a pilot chart. Then look at the way the currents and the wind roses operate.

It's a great learning passage to watch because it's one that's done by a lot of boats each year. But the people who are not bold enough to do the long offshore passage and decide to coast hop through the Bahamas end up with a series of passages called "The Thorny Path".

Going west of the line 25 65 put boats closer and closer to The Thorny Path.

Mark


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Mark for the thoughtful response. I've been plotting his track on Open CPN, looking at Windy, and pulling up gribs. What I haven't done yet as you suggest is get out my pilot charts and "print" and overlay the gribs. That, would be the proper way to follow this and learn. 

Sitting in my warm house, being lazy, I'm glad I'm not trying to figure this out at sea, by myself, while getting tossed around, not being able easily cook a hot meal, and struggling to keep warm. I hope he catches a break!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

It's one of those great passages where every day is noticeably warmer; the bad weather and potential bad weather are further and further behind; the confused sea is getting better and better.

What I found daunting was going the other way from the Azores to the UK where every day was colder, rougher and more fraught with danger.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Zanshin just emailed me:
> Hello Mark,
> 
> while I'm making good speed, I'm going to have to eat cold or microwave tonight since the gimbals can't keep up with the roll. The Weatherfax says 7 second period and the winds have died a bit in the past hour so I'm rolling around uncomfortably. Some storms at midnight to dawn and then tomorrow ought to be OK
> ...


A good reason to boil some water and put it in a Thermos before heading out. A cup of Coffee, Tea or even a Cup of Noodles can take the edge off the cold. Especially when you can't use the stove.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

mbianka said:


> A good reason to boil some water and put it in a Thermos before heading out. A cup of Coffee, Tea or even a Cup of Noodles can take the edge off the cold. Especially when you can't use the stove.


I think its just some sexist plea to the single women-folk of the forum to say "I'm alone in a 57 foot near-new boat with my millions $$$, but I can turn the stove on. Help, help, I'll pay your airfare".

:devil

Its never been too rough for me to make a coffee or a hot meal. My boat may be slower but theres compensations 

Is there some trick he could use to make coffee while the stove is locked? A foil pouch, maybe?

Mark


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

While it can be hard to prepare a proper meal in a seaway in heavy seas/weather... if you have a gimballed stove with "pot holders" to keep the kettle etc. on the burner you can prepare hot drinks or food.

For my passages I had frozen meals in ziplocks which needed to be thawed/heated in boiling water... even sea water! and they can be eaten out of a mug. 

I make my coffee by dripping through a filter with the cup on the gimballed stove. OK there are occasional misses... but it's not really difficult. A thermos for a watch certainly makes sense.

Being hungry, thirsty and cold is not what you want to be.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Also... his worst weather should have been in the last 6 hours and now calming down.
Tommorrow not enough wind and then Sunday too much and on the nose.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

They make portable electric immersion heaters. I'm guessing that he's got a generator on that baby. However, I guess, as he said, he's probably left using the microwave to heat up food for now. 

It appears that he's edging a little more east. I've got to travel today. But, I'd rather plot out how this next low will affect him.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mbianka said:


> A good reason to boil some water and put it in a Thermos before heading out. A cup of Coffee, Tea or even a Cup of Noodles can take the edge off the cold. Especially when you can't use the stove.


Great tip. I was taught the trick to put boiling water in one of those gas station style pump coffee dispensers and lash it in the galley. Even when I might be able to boil water, I've been in snotty conditions, where I just don't want to be down below for long, with my eyes open.

I know Zan has an electric induction stove top, as he mentioned needing a new inverter for it. I'm not familiar with marine versions, but wonder if it has fiddles/holders. If not, I would never boil water, just relying on the gimbal in serious roll. 7 ft and 7 seconds would have to be a bit steep and on the beam would stink.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry, this came through yesterday at 6pm Z



> Hi Mark,
> 
> at midnight the front passed through and I've had 35-40 knots of wind all night. It is dying down to
> 30 knots now but waves have grown. My Wx briefing is in a couple of minutes. Chris says by the time I make it to the Caribbean there will be a south wind so I have 2 days to make my easting then. He wants me as far south as possible first.
> ...


WX should be dropping like a rock now and be very light through tomorrow.
He should be too far south for strong winds from that blob on the weekend... but he will have it on the nose for a few days.


----------



## oldlaxer1 (Mar 27, 2008)

What is going on out in the Atlantic?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

oldlaxer1 said:


> What is going on out in the Atlantic?


Puerto Rico has had a series of earthquakes in the last few weeks. It really is tectonic plate city out there. They whole of the Caribbean Island chain are just like Hawaii... moving!

Yesterdays Tsunami warnings were all for the western Caribbean and I wondered how none could be up north. Obviously theres stuff going on that effects there too.

Here's your choice: Go to sea with earthquakes... or go to sea and avoid CoronaVirus.

:devil

I'll have a Corona any day :devil


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Coronavirus goes best with lymedisease


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

bigdogandy said:


> Coronavirus goes best with lymedisease


A twist of Lyme in your Corona? Or the whole Ebola?

:grin


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

But where do you go to avoid being hit by a meteorite? Or space debris? Golly gee, the world is gettin sooo scary....


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Poseidon playing with the buoy mooring chain. Just messing with us sailors or Zanshin's throwing up a good sized wake as he races to warmer latitudes.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow, that is freaky. Thanks for posting that oldlaxer.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Interesting weather buoy data. Has to be aftershocks from the earthquakes, no? 

If one wants to go all prepper and lock the family inside, look up Super Volcanoes. These aren't random metorites, they've happened regularly and repeatedly throughout global history. If you need a reason to finish that rare bottle of single malt you've been savoring, they happen about every 600,000 thousand years and it's been a bit over 600,000 thousand years since the last one. Humans have only existed for something like 50,000 years. A super volcano eruption is a leading theory for the extinction of the dinosaurs. They put so much ash into the atmosphere, it blocks the sun for years. All vegetation dies. All food sources die. The planet starves. 

Best plan is to be at ground zero and be taken out with it. One is beneath the ocean near the Caribbean, iirc. These are not the tall pointy mountain kind of volcanoes, they are deep craters in the earth. One of the largest is Yellowstone National Park. All of it.

Maybe banning single use straws will help. 

If you took a globe the size of a basketball, the entire atmosphere would be about the size of piece of box cardboard. The earth's crust about the size of thin cardboard. It's pretty fragile stuff and not a damn thing anyone is going to do about it.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Half way today!!

Currently Zanshin is 660 nms from Chesapeake Bay and 700 nms from his target of BVIs or SXM. Do you call this Hump Day? Its certainly good to be in the second half, especially on this route where its warmer each day and the chance of storms reduced.

He is now 190nms further west than I would be and that will extend on his current COG to 200 nms by morning. His position may be mitigated by winds coming from all over the Rose over the next few days. If he's lucky he could slide through... without Huey he will have the rest of the trip upwind plus up current.

But just before you think I am unjustly criticising his route remember, we all are the captains of our boats. There is many different ways to get from A to B... as long as its our own way, not someone elses, and arrival actually occurs, then thats the achievement that we desire. For those whose first long cruises are in the future these threads should be able to pique your interest in the 'how to'. Too often our preparation is fixing the boat or wrapping potatoes in newspaper instead of working out the route and variations. 

Mark


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Half way today!!
> ....
> 
> But just before you think I am unjustly criticising his route remember, we all are the captains of our boats. There is many different ways to get from A to B... as long as its our own way, not someone elses, and arrival actually occurs, then thats the achievement that we desire. For those whose first long cruises are in the future these threads should be able to pique your interest in the 'how to'. Too often our preparation is fixing the boat or wrapping potatoes in newspaper instead of working out the route and variations.
> ...


Well done.... gotta make more easting... no? But Zan needs to be further south to get a decent point of sail... Did you get a new report from Zan?


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Interesting weather buoy data. Has to be aftershocks from the earthquakes, no?
> 
> If one wants to go all prepper and lock the family inside, look up Super Volcanoes. These aren't random metorites, they've happened regularly and repeatedly throughout global history. If you need a reason to finish that rare bottle of single malt you've been savoring, they happen about every 600,000 thousand years and it's been a bit over 600,000 thousand years since the last one. Humans have only existed for something like 50,000 years. A super volcano eruption is a leading theory for the extinction of the dinosaurs. They put so much ash into the atmosphere, it blocks the sun for years. All vegetation dies. All food sources die. The planet starves.
> 
> ...


A good read is Simon Winchester's Krakatoa not exactly a super volcano but, it's eruption affected weather patterns around the earth for two years. As for the buoy readings I wonder if the seismic vibrations might have created waves that traveled to the buoy location and interacted with other wave patterns coming from other directions resulting in "rogue wave" conditions.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Off his spot tracker 


> Motorsailing to get south of storm, but will get 35kn wind this afternoon for 24h before front passes


And email to me 45 mins ago


> Yes, so far so good. But this morning's WX briefing confirms the winds clocking all over the place, but evidently I didn't get far enough south. I'm supposed to be seeing 20-25 at 15:00 and by 17:00 it could be up to 30-35 and then 24 hours of stronger winds before things settle down again. At least I've got my sea legs and slept OK last night so I should be ready should the weather prediction come true. I'm battening things down right now. At the moment 08:23 I've got 15 from the south.


COG 173

Checking my gribs and Passageweather I cant see 35 knots. Maybe on the leading edge of the front? Sort of a 15 minute thing and then dropping to 20?
What I see if a very short lived front and then little wind till arrival. But hell, Im no expert.

Mark


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Off his spot tracker
> 
> And email to me 45 mins ago
> 
> ...


Sounds like the conditions I observed last month on the cruise ship. We had head winds heading toward Florida and rough seas that delayed the passage. 45 knots across the deck made walking outside not fun. Captain issued warnings to hold on to the hand rails when moving about. The breaking waves made me glad I was on a ship and not on my 30 foot Catboat. Hope you are right about the duration of the conditions Mark. At least I was able to crawl into bed and sleep like a baby in those conditions. Sounds like Zan knows what he is about to deal with and is prepared as he can be.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Hes now doing 7.74 knots (yep, Im jealous)

COG 180


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Minnewaska said:


> A super volcano eruption is a leading theory for the extinction of the dinosaurs.


A meteorite is still the leading theory for extinction, with some super volcano thrown in as a side piece. There was just a paper published in Science:

On impact and volcanism across the Cretaceous-Paleogene boundary


> An impact with a dash of volcanism
> Around the time of the end-Cretaceous mass extinction that wiped out dinosaurs, there was both a bolide impact and a large amount of volcanism. Hull et al. ran several temperature simulations based on different volcanic outgassing scenarios and compared them with temperature records across the extinction event. The best model fits to the data required most outgassing to occur before the impact. When combined with other lines of evidence, these models support an impact-driven extinction. However, volcanic gases may have played a role in shaping the rise of different species after the extinction event.


The effect, of course, is the same. An unlikely, unpredictable, and likely unstoppable event that will kill us all. C'est la vie!

I'm having a lot of fun watching this trip. Thanks to everyone for the updates, weather reports, and insight.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes, we will die. Now or in 1,000 generations.

But I dont think its going to be from Global Warming because we can adjust to a few degrees hotter, or colder.

Yesterday I was at the Natural History Museum in London... its one of the worlds best museums..

Theres a poor photo attached... It tried to knind hide that theres been many mass extinctions in the earths history and they are much worse than anything man is going to do. But politics requires that at every turn in the museum you, as a male, affluent, smart enough to go to a museum, are blamed for everything thing. Each hall is a guilt trip.

I suffered  But I refuse to bare others guilt trips


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Yes, we will die. Now or in 1,000 generations.
> 
> But I dont think its going to be from Global Warming because we can adjust to a few degrees hotter, or colder.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, your friends back home adjust to a few degrees difference...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

TakeFive said:


> Meanwhile, your friends back home adjust to a few degrees difference...


Well, its flooding now in many parts :devil Australia! LOL


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Zanshin now COG 251 WSW

His course to target is 140...

Currently heading towards Eluthra in the Bahamas.

I think its just a front of the front and he will come back later


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks like he is in a sweet spot for a few hours tonight. West wind 18 knots on the beam. Dropping to 8 knots around midnight to 3 AM. Might be a good time to catch some sleep then?


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Sleep, and maybe a good chance to gain some east over the next few days?


----------



## Chris271828 (Jul 27, 2019)

Minnewaska said:


> Best plan is to be at ground zero and be taken out with it.


That's the best plan?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Chris271828 said:


> That's the best plan?


Better than starving to death, when (not if) a Super Volcano erupts. They are really the only two options you get to pick from. You could extend the starve to death thing, by whatever amount of non-perishable food you can store. Then, with no society, no government and countless desperate people, you'll need to defend your well planned stock of chow. Yea, I'd rather be anchored directly over the cap, when it blows.

Drifting far off the reservation here, I laugh when I hear folks that stock up gold for a potential Armageddon, like a super volcano eruption. Exactly, what would one do with it and why would anyone want it? Food, medical care and a means to defend your stuff is what will be the only items of bartering value. My favorite delusion is thinking a sailboat would be a good haven. The same sailboat we need to repair constantly, in a world where parts aren't made anymore. 

I actually know a pretty successful guy who has a fully self sustaining property in the mountains in West Virginia. He has enough land to grow crops, raise pigs, make his own electricity, hand pump water, etc.

He's not crazy, so I don't begrudge him the foible for having put the thought and energy into how to be self sufficient. However, in some global catastrophe, his field would be overrun and his stuff looted. There is some interesting anthropological theory that says people would band together in groups of about 10 to 20 families to share work load and protect each other. Justice would be severe. Steal food and people would kill over it.

We have it pretty good. The best outcome, which can't be a plan per se, is that our puny sub-100 year lives fit inside the bucolic episode of this planet's natural history. It ain't always been this way and it ain't staying this way. Enjoy life and be thankful for everything. There's nothing you can do about it.

Gee, that was dark.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> We have it pretty good. The best outcome, which can't be a plan per se, is that our puny sub-100 year lives fit inside the bucolic episode of this planet's natural history. It ain't always been this way and it ain't staying this way. Enjoy life and be thankful for everything. There's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Gee, that was dark.


Indeed! The glass is half full for some and half empty for others. Looking at you Greta!  But, looking at the long term geological history of the earth. One has to look at each day as a gift and enjoy it as much as possible as Zan is doing.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

mbianka said:


> Indeed! The glass is half full for some and half empty for others. Looking at you Greta!  But, looking at the long term geological history of the earth. One has to look at each day as a gift and enjoy it as much as possible as Zan is doing.


This is wise. 
A huge problem for most people... 99% of them...is that they struggle just to survive and don't have time to reflect, appreciate, hike or sail, or whatever... they live their lives in a survival not celebratory mode.

A small fraction have discretionary... leisure time and can wonder at life. Let's be clear about that.

This explains a lot of escapism to fiction and screens... music and dreams.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Zanshin looks to be doing much better. Slowed down to 6 knots so i think thats nice light gentle winds 

He is now heading towards the western shore of Porto Rico. (BUT I am not saying anythings about getting EASTING early)

I think his landfall is expected to be the BVIs so he's 80 miles better off than if it was SXM.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

mbianka said:


> One has to look at each day as a gift and enjoy it as much as possible as Zan is doing.


Really? What if he gets gonorrhoea from a mermaid?

Anyway, to all the Gretas out there ... read this: https://humanprogress.org/article.php?p=1295

"Once nations hit around $4,500 GDP per capita, forest areas begin to increase.
No, We Are Not Running Out of Forests"

I once started writing a list of all the things Ive been told the world is gunna end. These were all serious:



> Predicted disasters of the world that never happened:
> 1950's pea soup fog in UK solved in the 1960s by cleaner burning coal
> 1960's Nuclear war,
> Communist domino effect.
> ...


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Zanshin looks to be doing much better. Slowed down to 6 knots so i think thats nice light gentle winds
> 
> He is now heading towards the western shore of Porto Rico. (BUT I am not saying anythings about getting EASTING early)
> 
> I think his landfall is expected to be the BVIs so he's 80 miles better off than if it was SXM.


Gentle breezes, Warm 79 deg. and easy seas at the moment. looks like Shifting winds the next few days...until they settle back to the prevailing easterlies.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

tempest said:


> Gentle breezes, Warm 79 deg. and easy seas at the moment. looks like Shifting winds the next few days...until they settle back to the prevailing easterlies.


Sounds great. Though I wonder five days out how rested he is at this point. I'd be curious how much sleep he got on the passage once he reaches his destination.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

mbianka said:


> Sounds great. Though I wonder five days out how rested he is at this point. I'd be curious how much sleep he got on the passage once he reaches his destination.


IDK, but this would seem to be a good time to catch up on some well deserved rest! A few good meals some German Beer. Maybe even a swim!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Though I am enjoying watching "Zanshin and the wind/waves" (Jason and the Argonauts?) I'm *almost* missing the days when you had no idea what was coming. Watching the clouds, Ala Alan Watts' weather books, might leave you thinking you knew what was coming, but his books were written for temperate climate weather, I believe.
I wouldn't want to be making the choices he's going to have to make. Of course, he has the option of choosing an alternate destination, but one of the worst deliveries I ever made was from Great Inagua to St. T. Dead into the trades for days and days on a Morgan Out Island 412. Ugh, not arg.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I think Zanshin must have broken out the Good Stuff! His track is starting to meander a bit ;-) 

I guess, at this point, if you have to beat into the wind and waves, it must be some consolation that it's not 35 degrees f.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

tempest said:


> I guess, at this point, if you have to beat into the wind and waves, it must be some consolation that it's not 35 degrees f.


Maybe it's a quick trip to the Dominican Republic?

:devil

Haiti, anyone?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I asked Zanshin to respond to some of the thread questions:

He writes "A lot of you need a meteorite in the head". Actually he didn't write that. I did  
@mbianka - I get good sleep, I'm doing 2 or 3 hour blocks which gives me all the sleep phases I need. AIS and radar alarm and a cool app on my tablet which lets me see and control the chartplotter so when the alarm goes off due to "wind shift" I don't have to get up and confirm it at the plotter.
@tempest I will be going to the BVIs.

He did take a bit of a spill (i think when trying to haul a mermaid aboard) and has put his back out a bit.

Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh....................... ummmmm, by the way, I thought I should update Zanshin on the CoronaVirus as he has had no news.

I told him that China has been wiped out. Most of Asia too. And when he arrives at the BVIs BEFORE going ashore he should check for survivors.


That should make the last few days of his trip more interesting :grin


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Thankfully, I've had so much Corona, I've built a strong immunity. Not worried.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks like someone, Just made a big tack to get east!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

It looks like the Z man is "Sailing" By my guesstimate he's roughly 280 miles or so from Tortola? Looks like he'll have south winds tomorrow, if that helps him to get east, and then north winds. Looks like there's a high pressure ridge moving through that reaches the BVI later Sunday/Monday maybe fluky winds on approach. I wonder how fuel is holding up. Speed is down to 5 kn.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

tempest said:


> It looks like the Z man is "Sailing" By my guesstimate he's roughly 280 miles or so from Tortola? Looks like he'll have south winds tomorrow, if that helps him to get east, and then north winds. Looks like there's a high pressure ridge moving through that reaches the BVI later Sunday/Monday maybe fluky winds on approach. I wonder how fuel is holding up. Speed is down to 5 kn.


Might be slowing down for the night while getting some rest. Only a little over two days to Tortola at that speed.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I keep thinking single handed on a 57 ft boat. Impressive or crazy? I tend toward impressive. I think.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> I keep thinking single handed on a 57 ft boat. Impressive or crazy? I tend toward impressive. I think.


I image once away from land and having the sails set in a good weather window it can be a pretty sweet ride. If you can get enough rest and assuming everything keeps working as it's supposed to. My 30 foot Catboat is more forgiving than the previous 24 foot Bristol I had. I think where it gets crazy is coming into a dock situation. Personally, that's the only time I wish I had crew on board.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I've sailed Zanshin to Trinidad... or was it someone elses boat... I forget.... from Grenada 70nms and I flew back the next day. 
Great boats. Sailed with the owner. Dead easy to single hand.

He's back up to 8 knots, laying the BVIs at 130 deg, and 190nms from a beer... CoronaVirus Beer!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

By my very rough calculations on the fly, It looks like Z covered about 130 nm yesterday averaging about 5.5 kn. About 200 miles to go to the BVI . He's making over 7 kn. at the moment, If he can maintain that, looks like landfall in the BVI might be sometime tomorrow afternoon/eve.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> I keep thinking single handed on a 57 ft boat. Impressive or crazy? I tend toward impressive. I think.


I think it really depends on the sailor's age and how the boat is set up.
In my 30s, and early in my 40s I single handed sailing boats up to around 80 feet and motor vessels to about 75. You just take your time with sail handling and shorten sail way early. As the vessel is quite a bit heavier than smaller (30 to 40 footers) boats, natural forces such as wind and current affect the vessel much more slowly, making docking easier than the smaller craft, even single handed.
I purchased this 53 footer to single hand, never imagining in my wildest dreams that I would find a sailing partner at this age. So I was looking for some mod cons to make it easier and less stressful on my old body. Electric roller furling was a must on the main! Instant infinite reefing in any conditions. Just a push of a finger to reef down for a squall, and again to shake it out, keeping the boat in control and safe at all times.
We also have monster electric Lewmar ST65s; for the jib sheets. Just that finger, no not *that* finger, lol. to crank in the jib in any weather. No getting tired and needing a break while the sail is flogging or searching for a winch handle. And, as an added bonus, I use them for docking in adverse conditions. Once I have a line on the dock, (we're back to the slower to react, heavier boat) I can just put it on one of the 65s and haul the boat to the dock sideways no matter how strong the adverse wind and/or current may be. Of course, all electrics have manual back-ups, quite usable for single handing, though less convenient.
Just for fun it may be interesting to note that in 1972 the 128-foot, three-masted schooner Vendredi 13, was single handed across the Atlantic by Jean-Yves Terlain in the OSTAR Trans- Atlantic Race. Though beaten by Pen Duick IV, a trimaran skippered by Alan Colas, at the last minute, to the best of my knowledge, she remains the largest sailing vessel to be single handed across an ocean.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Zanshin emailed.... He will arrive today.
No wind and motoring at 5 knots.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

One thing about the location website thingy.... it really pisses me off with the little dialogue box when youre waiting for their *slow* program to load.


A rule of business: Do not INSULT your customers.


Mark


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Be Happy.. Z just hit 65


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Zanshin just coming into West End now!
At high speed so must be trying to get in before dark. 
Can u clear in there? Or gotta go round to roadtown?


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Zanshin just coming into West End now!
> At high speed so must be trying to get in before dark.
> Can u clear in there? Or gotta go round to roadtown?


In 2013 we were on a ferry that made a stop at West End for passengers to clear in. However, things may have changed since then...and they would have been closed by this time of day.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Maybe he can tie to the customs dock and sneak off for a beer...


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

That last bit where he sailed over land for a while must have been bumpy.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

He tied up in the marina there


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Maybe he can tie to the customs dock and sneak off for a beer...


A well deserved one!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations Zanshin, on your Safe arrival in Tortola! Thanks for posting the spot! Hope you get some rest, a great meal, and 
some well deserved celebratory beverages


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

90% sure that Soper’s Hole has a customs and immigration office. Although, post hurricane West End was said to be in very poor repair, when I was down there last winter. I avoided it, as I heard there was rampant sewage odor. Road Town would be my last choice, in any condition. I’ve always cleared in at Jost Van Dyke next door to Foxy’s!

Congrats to Zan!!


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Well done Zan! Get some rest and get on with what you sailed down there for!:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Minnesail said:


> That last bit where he sailed over land for a while must have been bumpy.


A really good example why one should not put all their trust in GPS. These days the GPS is more accurate than most charts and one can be on the bricks when the chart is showing you in deep water.
And another great reason to purchase a set of our Handy Dandy Keel Wheels. They come in three sizes and take the bother out of obstacles in the water. Got an island between you and your anchorage? Well, no longer must you stay in the water and go around, missing that perfect anchoring place. Just point your bow where you want to go and our Handy Dandy Keel Wheels will take you directly to your spot, over the island, reefs and/or rocks.
Time for a haul out? No more expensive Travel Lift rides. Just drive up the beach until you can tie to a tree and scrape and paint to your heart's content. See our brochure for all the other amazing ways our Handy Dandy Keel Wheels can save you money and simplify your life.
Warning; Handy Dandy Keel Wheels may not get you over and by a cruise ship, but they will definitely get you into the party!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

The reason why Zanshin has not reported in to us since he arrived in the BVIs is that he has been arrested for drunkenness at the Sopers Hole marina bar.

Hé has asked me to "pass the hat" to get some money for Bail. 

If each of you can please send me $100 I will be very happy. 


Thanks. 


Mark


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> The reason why Zanshin has not reported in to us since he arrived in the BVIs is that he has been arrested for drunkenness at the Sopers Hole marina bar.
> 
> Hé has asked me to "pass the hat" to get some money for Bail.
> 
> ...


Yes, please send Mark some donations. Then he too can purchase a set of Handy Dandy Keel Wheels for his very own boat and join the elite, who say, "Damn the island, full speed ahead!"


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

He reported on the jeanneau owners site, he had two accidents on way in during some heavy winds. Was 12 hours ago waiting for a ride to a hospital for X-rays.........Hence no beer or other comments yet.
It appears that while he is there, he is not totally 100%.

With the above typed...... Wait for a really true answer from him.

Marty


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I guess it was about 15 years ago I was helping deliver a 51' Bene to T&C (Provo) from Tortola. We checked out at Soper's Hole. It was a pretty tiny place but the high ground surrounding the inlet helped protect it from prevailing winds. 

It would be a good place to recharge one's batteries after making the long trip Zanshin has so far. Well done Zanshin!

I thought his ultimate destination was Martinique. I wonder if Zanshin will head directly to Martinique or hop on down the chain.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

It was a bit of an adventure. The bruised rib led to me losing a handhold while descending into the cabin and I fell heavily onto my back. I thought it was all over, but after a while I realized I could still wiggle my toes and move my fingers. But for the first 24 hours after the fall I did not attempt to stand, but moved around on all fours. Luckily the weather routing was good and the squalls during which I fell were the last of the trip. "Otto" did all the work after that. The SPOT track shows some interesting curves that were due to me switching to "wind mode" while I rested and two unsuccessful attempts at getting a better course by tacking.

There were 2 wonderful days of champagne sailing with the apparent 15 knot wind while close-hauled zipping by while the seas were absolutely calm. Then 2 more days of winds too low to allow sailing so I motored or motorsailed, depending upon the conditions.

Friends in the BVI arranged permission for me to go directly to a dock (which they'd also arranged) in Soper's Hole and head to the clinic before clearing into Customs and Immigration. That was great for me, since there was no way I could have lifted the dinghy to water and put the outboard on. The C&I episode wasn't as easy as expected, "Getting permission from the Minister for Customs is not enough, you also need permission from the Minister of Immigration. You've committed a crime, we were going to send the police with guns after you at the dock if you hadn't come to us. We can confiscate your boat, fine you, send you to jail...." and it went on from there while I waited for the officials to vent their displeasure. Then one noticed that I was standing crooked and asked if I was OK. I said that no, I wasn't and that as soon as I was finished with them I'd be off to the clinic for X-Rays. Once they determined that I was alone and in no shape to lift more than a pencil they became solicitous and almost friendly. 

Anyway, it seems that the rib will heal as will the back - no operation necessary; although I have to go back in a couple of days for a second visit. They injected me with painkillers and I have a prescription for some strong analgesics and I'm not allowed to move. So I'll comply with the Doc's suggestions and head out to a beach chair once I finish breakfast.

I will most likely store the boat here while I return to Europe for a month or so, then return and really enjoy the Caribbean.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh dear...I am... speaking for all at SN are happy that you made it through with that accident. For sure this is a cautionary tale for single handers. As I have balance problems mostly caused by a surgeon... I have to be extra careful when standing or to a lesser extent walking... especially on a tilted moving platform.

For sure most time aboard is spent sitting and there are well placed hand holds which become even MORE important. You really need to think everything in advance... then execute it... even the simplest things like going down the companionway steps. Power assists make a huge difference. So with a damaged back you'll need an electric not a manual windlass for example.

Please be careful.

Speedy full recovery!


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Ouch. I slipped on some sidewalk mud three weeks ago in Bonaire and pulled a hamstring muscle. I was hobbling around for days. I was glad it did not happen on while board. Still need to sometimes assist the leg when getting into the car. At least I was able to rest on stable platforms unlike your situation. Your injuries remind me of how the Captain and Chief Engineer of the Bounty were injured before the ship sunk and had to crawl to the aft deck to abandon ship. But, they also had crew they could issue commands to. Unlike single handed sailors like yourself who had no such advantage. Well done enjoy that beach chair.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Z glad you made it and are taking nourishment. That’s my single biggest fear about single handing. Getting hurt and being unable to run the boat. 
Spent two years in leewards. Would only clear in north sound. Due to the Puerto Rican navy clearing at jost could take hours. At sopers you paid a different amount depending who was at the desk. Road Town meant anchoring our and climbing the tires on the commercial dock Coming from Antigua north was fast and honest with a good dinghy Dock. Even coming from culebrita would go to north and avoid the charters and powerboat folks at customs.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh. Rest up. This year things are salty. Chris says will remain so until end of month. Had 20s with 4-6’ going st anne’s -st Lucia and will be 20 for rest of the week


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

The BVIs customs and immigration really are the rudest in the world. All of them. Never met a normal one, just jerks.
(let alone a nice official!) 

Glad you are OK! 


Mark


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Not only was clearing customs a bit of a hassle, they have introduced new fees. I had a to pay a 1$ per foot "Harbour Fee", and I think I might have to pay that additional fee when I leave as well. The BVI is really pricing themselves out of the market, especially as they are adding fees without giving anything in return. It cost $120 to clear in. St. Martin costs 4.50 Euro. I thought that these extra fees were just rumors from charter guests, but it turns out that even boats owned by foreigners and based in the BVI have to pay this each time clearing in and out.


----------



## hallucination (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, Customs in BVI are very rude. Especially the lady with the long painted nails. She types "delicately" which means VVEERRYY SSLLOOWWLLYY. The other line moved 4+ times faster. Better luck with Jost peeps. Paid ~100 bucks to clear in to BVI last time. Glad to hear you made it down mostly safe. Peebles seems to be a stop that we make at least once a year.
-luci


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I find it very interesting that as soon as an island nation gets the cruise ship business (really big bucks) that they begin nickle and diming the yachts. I called it quits with the BVI quite a few years back for many reasons, but the attitude of the officials was pretty high on the list. 

Passing through to introduce my wife and say good bye to old friends a few years back, Foxy and I bemoaned the old days and the definitely missing "laid back & friendly attitude of the BVIs." I've heard that the government plans to build a new runway which will put The Last Resort, one of the very best tiny, family run places anywhere in the islands for a good meal and an evening's entertainment, out of business. That place has been pleasing BVI visitors longer than anyone in the government has been alive, I'd wager. 

Anyway, things are going to change down island soon too I've heard. There is talk that the EC dollar may change it's base exchange rate to the Euro since the US has completely abandoned the Eastern Caribbean Economic Community. The Chinese are moving in big time, supporting the island governments in exchange for a lot of privileges (like building Chinese only resorts in national park coastal areas) while gaining a huge voting block in the UN. So, prices in US dollars will rise at least 10% right off the bat and things can't go anywhere but up from there.
I don't resent the island nations for trying to upgrade the living standard of their citizens, but doing so at the expense of what makes the islands such a desirable place to go seems counterproductive.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Capta,

the Last Resort has been closed since Irma and there are currently no plans to reopen it. The previous lessor, Brian, now runs BVI Yachts Sales. The airport runway extension plans were nixed years ago; their feasibility studies were seriously flawed, as was the business plan. The British government was supposed to inject large amounts of capital but once they determined that the project was not economically viable all the other potential sources of money dried up and the project has died. Extending the runway isn't quite enough, since there's still a hill in the way on the standard approach path. The money would be better invested in correcting the ferry system and using the major aiport at Charlotte Amalie on St. Thomas as a feeder for visitors.

The Chinese have indeed made a lot of inroads in the Caribbean, particularly in Antigua where they did get government park property to build an exclusive resort and other concessions at about the same time that they built the new airport and new college buildings...

The Chinese also rebuilt the roads on Dominica with no strings attached. I consider that a wise investment, as American aid in the Caribbean has always been tied to concessions of some sort.

But the BVI has not yet gone down that route. Had hurricane Irma not hit, their offshore banking system would already be blacklisted, but they were given an extension (soon to expire) to clean up their systems; and since they have not done anything towards becoming compliant in the banking sector they will most likely lose their main source of income, IBCs.

Unfortunately the cruise ship business is only highly profitable to a few on island, yet the economic costs are quite high for the island.

Be that as it may, the BVI is recovering and doing a better job of it than such places as French St. Martin.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Zanshin said:


> Capta,
> 
> the Last Resort has been closed since Irma and there are currently no plans to reopen it. The previous lessor, Brian, now runs BVI Yachts Sales. The airport runway extension plans were nixed years ago; their feasibility studies were seriously flawed, as was the business plan. The British government was supposed to inject large amounts of capital but once they determined that the project was not economically viable all the other potential sources of money dried up and the project has died. Extending the runway isn't quite enough, since there's still a hill in the way on the standard approach path. The money would be better invested in correcting the ferry system and using the major aiport at Charlotte Amalie on St. Thomas as a feeder for visitors.
> 
> ...


That is good to hear about the Last Resort, though I don't know what it will be like w/o Tony's family running the place. When I was there last it was Tony's daughter who told me of the runway plans. She was doing great job of running the place, but Tony was still missed.
The Chinese are very heavily into Grenada as well, but there is a quid pro quo going on there, I'm sure.
Interestingly, the Chinese CMC pick up they gave to the Carriacou police looks identical to a GMC pick up, right down to colors of the logo. Those who are driving it are not impressed and would rather the real thing. lol


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Zanshin said:


> ......The money would be better invested in correcting the ferry system and using the major aiport at Charlotte Amalie on St. Thomas as a feeder for visitors.....


You can say that again. Never ever plan to make the last ferry of the day. You could easily be stranded. The experience is creepy too. When I take it, I carry on. Handing your bags to a stranger on STT and not seeing them again, until they are found in a massive outdoor pile at customs in Road Town is lousy.

I've taken to chartering in STT and sailing over to the BVI, largely to avoid the ferry.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> You can say that again. Never ever plan to make the last ferry of the day. You could easily be stranded. The experience is creepy too. When I take it, I carry on. Handing your bags to a stranger on STT and not seeing them again, until they are found in a massive outdoor pile at customs in Road Town is lousy.
> 
> I've taken to chartering in STT and sailing over to the BVI, largely to avoid the ferry.


We flew into St Thomas as we had direct flight from Washington DC. Chilled there for a few days then had to get to Tortola for a charter. Looked at flying maybe the flight would go or maybe not. Looked at the ferry and it seemed like standing in a hot line, mixed with a bit of chaos and a chance of missing luggage. Decided on a Water Taxi . More expensive but, less stress and driver breezed us through customs. IMO it was worth it.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

mbianka said:


> ..... Decided on a Water Taxi . More expensive but, less stress and driver breezed us through customs. IMO it was worth it.


Nice. I didn't know of it. Where did you pick it up?


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Nice. I didn't know of it. Where did you pick it up?


Picked it up in Red Hook at the American Yacht Harbor was about a twenty minute trip as I recall.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The Doc says I can move about now. I'm going to find a weather window to move to St. Martin and store the boat in the next couple of days. I looked into pricing in the BVI and it is approximately DOUBLE of what St. Martin costs! I should be able to deal with 24 hours of upwind sailing / motoring now that I have my back brace and meds.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about your back. Was it a fall underway? Don’t feel the need to respond, if the question crosses any boundaries.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I fell on day 4 of the crossing. For the first 24 hours I could only crawl, but then it got better. I diverted to the BVI to get X-Rays since I was worried about back damage, but I've only got sacral-lumbar muscle damage and nothing requiring surgery. It wasn't my best passage...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of the fall and the soft tissue damage. Those are painful. I know. Took a spill and created similar issue in my thoracic spine. Then a few months later, when I thought it had healed, I was straining very hard on a torque wrench and pulled the same muscle, which didn't heal for a year. I have recurring spasms and still can't pull with that muscle alone, which is only a very specific movement for me. 

I swore the docs were going to tell me I had to do exercise, yoga, whatever, to build the muscles around it and strengthen it. I was surprised, when they said it would have limited impact. I had to stop hurting it and let it heal, which in some cases could take years. 

Be kind to your back and I hope yours heals quickly.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

There's Always Rum!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm off to the doc again tomorrow, and then it looks like the trades will abate on the weekend to allow me to depart for St. Martin; it is a miserable slog that I've done over 20 times and only once was it a fast and easy crossing. But with the engine and reefed sails up to avoid rolling around too much in the 6-9 foot Atlantic swell it is fortunately over in 12-16 hours.

No rum for me, but I am partial to single malts, preferably those which are old enough to drink in the USA if the budget allows, otherwise I rob the cradle with 16 year olds.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

May the Lagavulin be with you.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Minnesail said:


> May the Lagavulin be with you.


One of my favorites! I tend toward the smoky Islay malts. A friend once said "whiskey so full of peat that you have to bite into it"


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm a sherry cask aged scotch guy. Too much peat seems like masochism to me, but I like a little. Don't like Irish or Canadian whiskeys, they taste like dark vodka.  A bourbon works from time to time. 

The bad news is that the US younger generation is into them right now and prices for top end stuff have sky rocketed. An 18yr old bottle of sherry cask Macallan used to just top $100 maybe 15 years ago. Now it's well over $300. One bottle per year at Christmas. Family and friends killed it by the third week of Jan.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Minnesail said:


> May the Lagavulin be with you.





Zanshin said:


> One of my favorites! I tend toward the smoky Islay malts. A friend once said "whiskey so full of peat that you have to bite into it"


I got into the Islay whiskies quite accidentally. In my early 20s I bought a bottle of Lagavulin just because it looked fancy. I was not prepared for such a strong flavor, and that bottle lasted quite a while. However, by the time I finished it I had developed quite a taste for the stuff.

I had a humorous incident at a local theater. I ordered a whisky neat, and the bartender said "Ah, that's the magic word." He explained that he's not allowed to serve straight alcohol if the customer asks for a shot because it's an Important Theater and it's Not That Kind of Bar. But if you say neat, then he can give you a glass of straight alcohol.

Anyway, bad news about your fall. Very resourceful of you to have managed to continue on regardless. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> I Took a spill and created similar issue in my thoracic spine. Then a few months later, when I thought it had healed, I was straining very hard on a torque wrench and pulled the same muscle, which didn't heal for a year. I have recurring spasms and still can't pull with that muscle alone, which is only a very specific movement for me.
> 
> I swore the docs were going to tell me I had to do exercise, yoga, whatever, to build the muscles around it and strengthen it. I was surprised, when they said it would have limited impact. I had to stop hurting it and let it heal, which in some cases could take years.
> 
> Be kind to your back and I hope yours heals quickly.


Same. In Sept 2018 fell off my V-Strom at 60 mph and ruptured my C5/6 disk, broke my clavicle and a few ribs. When I healed up and started to do some manual work moving a big ladder to put Christmas lights on the house, I pulled my neck and upper back in the worst spasms ever. Turned out it was the nerve playing hell, giving me muscle spasms and pain. I couldn't throw a baseball. my tricep would just work at 50%. It took an additional 2 months of pain and misery and rest and heating pads and alleve then it slowly relented and is now fairly normal. But for a while there I thought I was really screwed.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Sal Paradise said:


> Same. In Sept 2018 fell off my V-Strom at 60 mph and ruptured my C5/6 disk, broke my clavicle and a few ribs. When I healed up and started to do some manual work moving a big ladder to put Christmas lights on the house, I pulled my neck and upper back in the worst spasms ever. Turned out it was the nerve playing hell, giving me muscle spasms and pain. I couldn't throw a baseball. my tricep would just work at 50%. It took an additional 2 months of pain and misery and rest and heating pads and alleve then it slowly relented and is now fairly normal. But for a while there I thought I was really screwed.


 When I called my dad, a surgeon, after tearing the bicep ligaments on my left arm climbing a ladder with a SCUBA tank in my right, he gave me some medical advice about that specific injury. Then he angrily said, "You know, it's about time you began using your head. You are in your '50s, not your '30s and you can't keep on doing things the same way you have been." There were a couple of expletives I can't use on here and it only took one more painful but not permanent injury for that advice to sink in.

Now, at 70+ I always consider *all *the ramifications of something strenuous I'm about to attempt. No point in being physically forced off the boat permanently because I did something stupid or thoughtlessly.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

capta said:


> When I called my dad, a surgeon, after tearing the bicep ligaments on my left arm climbing a ladder with a SCUBA tank in my right, he gave me some medical advice about that specific injury. Then he angrily said, "You know, it's about time you began using your head. You are in your '50s, not your '30s and you can't keep on doing things the same way you have been." There were a couple of expletives I can't use on here and it only took one more painful but not permanent injury for that advice to sink in.
> 
> Now, at 70+ I always consider *all *the ramifications of something strenuous I'm about to attempt. No point in being physically forced off the boat permanently because I did something stupid or thoughtlessly.


I figured this out and no longer hump the 94# OB.... I ask some young guy and offer him $10 to move it from my truck to the dock for example.... or let the mechanics put in or take it out of the trunk. I use electric windlass and a winch bit to raise the main. Don't have the same strength and this stuff will lead to injuries.

I can sail smart and don't have to be strong. You have to when you get to that age. I am at that age!


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

capta said:


> When I called my dad, a surgeon, after tearing the bicep ligaments on my left arm climbing a ladder with a SCUBA tank in my right, he gave me some medical advice about that specific injury. Then he angrily said, "You know, it's about time you began using your head. You are in your '50s, not your '30s and you can't keep on doing things the same way you have been." There were a couple of expletives I can't use on here and it only took one more painful but not permanent injury for that advice to sink in.
> 
> Now, at 70+ I always consider *all *the ramifications of something strenuous I'm about to attempt. No point in being physically forced off the boat permanently because I did something stupid or thoughtlessly.


I'm implementing the same plan in my 60's. Though things happen. Last month in Bonaire I stepped in a shallow puddle of water that had a thin coat of mud on the bottom. Before I knew it I was on my knees in severe pain with a pulled/torn muscle in my thigh. Much better now but, still have to assist lifting the leg getting into the car. Lesson learned: Avoid all puddles as much as possible.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Well if you are going to get injured, an exciting adventure is at least a worthy pursuit. That, or a beautiful woman.

As for rum, give me Kirk and Sweeny - but Plantation 5 year is aged in champagne casks and is almost as good.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

SanderO said:


> I figured this out and no longer hump the 94# OB.... I ask some young guy and offer him $10 to move it from my truck to the dock for example.... or let the mechanics put in or take it out of the trunk. I use electric windlass and a winch bit to raise the main. Don't have the same strength and this stuff will lead to injuries.
> 
> I can sail smart and don't have to be strong. You have to when you get to that age. I am at that age!


I haven't moved a D-4 or D-8 battery in *years!* I'll gladly pay someone to do that job these days. Cheap at twice the price!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I go to the gym a few times per week and often do "Old Man Exercises" which I have devised myself.

Any gym dude (normally in their 20's) will tell you that all lifting must be done with a straight back. Well, how the hell can you tie your shoelaces with a straight back? How can you pick up dropped keys with a straight back? So now I do some rolled back lifts and plenty of exercises imitating doing simple boaty type things. 
Bending and twisting at the same time is a no-no and I'm really wary of doing that on the boat (lifting groceries from the dinghy onto the boat... and thats not even heavy!) but in the gym it can be quite controlled to build strength for when I make a mistake.

My knee sometimes hurts... so I go to the gym and do leg exercises and the pain goes away.

We are not impervious to older age, but we can do stuff to keep the effects at bay.


Mark


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm going to be doing some back exercises as soon as I feel that moving around isn't going to pop my back into 2 or more pieces 


Tomorrow is my weather window to sail or motor to St. Martin. I leave sometime before noon and either head into the North Sound of Virgin Gorda if the conditions aren't good or motor on past and head to Simpson Baie.

I'll turn on the SPOT before I leave.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Looks like Zan left the anchorage by Prickly Pear but, double backed. Hope all is well.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, good move.
His weather report was different to mine. 
It looks like he put his nose out and decided his weather router was drunk. 

It can be a nasty, punchy passage, even in his size boat. 
He has done this trip many times so one taste can tell him. 

Many people underestimate the difficulty of going upwind in Trade Winds against the current into the slop. 

There's a reason why the Caribbean is described by its wind... Windward Islands and Leewards.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello - Mark has it right. The weather reports were 15-20 knots and 1.5-1.8m swell but the actual conditions were a bit worse. I made it past Neckar and kept on plugging onwards until the water was over 100 feet deep so that the waves I was seeing weren't being caused by shallow water. The wave period was 7 seconds and they were sloppy. The wind direction was just a touch north of east so that wasn't bad, but those waves were what caused to me to rethink and turn around. Discretion is the better part of valor. I tried angling off towards Saba in the hope that I could ride the waves a bit, but I was still slamming hard every couple of waves and that would not only do my boat and back no good, but the speed went from 5 to 0 and it would take time to build that up again. It was no fun at all.

I returned, spent 3 hours at Virgin Gorda Customs and Immigration clearing back in, and sailed downwind to Nanny Cay. Now the boat goes on the hard and I fly to St. Martin. As someone once told me "nothing goes to windward like a 747"

p.s. Mark - the weather router wasn't drunk, he was correct but I chose to ignore him...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

For some reason, this passage came to mind and Zanshin would have gone on the hard, just prior to the pandemic. I wonder what the plan is for the upcoming winter?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Officially the BVI will open on December 1st but taking past experience into consideration means that I'm not buying my plane tickets quite yet. But once travel is possible I'll be flying out and sailing "Zanshin" for a couple of months; although hopping from island-nation to island-nation might remain difficult due to the different requirements for each place. But I'm still cautiously optimistic about being warmer climes come January. Assuming that no late hurricane touches down...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Good to hear all is well with you and the boat. Good attitude. It's been a tenuous year and the winter will likely be the same, but hope you can make the best of it.


----------

